# What to Look For When Choosing a Puppy



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Well, we are seeing the litter this weekend, and I may be going to look primarily at just one, though I hope to meet them all. Not sure who will be spoken for by the time we get there, one for sure. BTW, is it unusual for there to be just 3 in a litter? 

I read the thread here about breeders evaluating for show, and someone mentioned they were meeting havs with temperament issues (one of the reasons I def. did not want to do a mill rescue). 

I am looking for a pet, not a show dog, but what should I be considering or looking for when I meet the puppies? Like how to evaluate for both physical stuff and temperament. I got advice in another thread about a more calm puppy vs. a more outgoing one, and I'm still wondering how much can be predicted at the tender age of 6-8 weeks on what they will be like as adults (with good training, of course, I will do my best). My dream dog would be confident and sociable, affectionate but not overly clingy, playful but not hyper. Likes to go for walks and be out and about, but able to chill, too. I know a good part of that is up to me to "create" a dog with those qualities and abilities, but I know a good portion is in-born personality. 

Any thoughts on how I can pick the right one?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think if you let yourself go and get a "feel" from the puppy or puppies available it's very likely you'll find the puppy will pick you. All my life when I've bought puppies (more rescued than bought over the years), I just knew when it was right. I could even tell by just seeing a photo of the dog it it was for me and I've never been disappointed.

Sometimes you can over think it and drive yourself crazy. As long as you're getting your baby from a reputable breeder you should not have a problem. I also think they do tend to fit into the life you lead. My havs, though very sociable and fun loving seem perfectly happy to be with me just relaxing while I work or occasionally sit in my lap while I try to type . Trying to get "the perfect dog" is likely to make you look for obscure things as you evaluate them. It just might be that you look into those adorable eyes and see that puppy has found a home.

I wish you luck with the visit and I hope your baby chooses you.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

pjewel said:


> I wish you luck with the visit and I hope your baby chooses you.


Diane
I agree with Geri. While you're bound to be excited to meet the puppies, try to be relaxed and open. The right one will just *feel* right 

Even though your dream dog is "playful but not hyper" be prepared for happy puppies that are all wound up and crawling all over you with glee. Or there might be a few that are so sleepy they can't keep thier eyes open!

No worries, this is purely my *biased* opinion, but you really can't go wrong with a Hav!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Petaluna said:


> Any thoughts on how I can pick the right one?


I don't know who you're going to see but normally the breeder has a good handle on the personality of the dog. I'd ask for their advice. Tell them honestly what you want from the dog you're going to get and they should be able to lead you in the right direction. I've had to tell people a couple of times that they were choosing the wrong dog for their lifestyle and it's hard as heck to do but we're dealing with 14 or more years of the dog being with them and you want the dog and person happy and not driving each other crazy.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

When I was looking at my first havanese puppy it took me over a year to find just the right one. I went to several different breeders,and to dog shows to see and learn as much as I could. When I finally chose my breeder she had two litters for me to choose from. It was very very hard because they were all soo cute to me. Miss.Jillee won daddy's heart in a split second. Then every week I would go and see how she was doing and growing up. When we went to pick her up and take her home I could not believe it. She was finally home with us. Here are some pics of Jillee when she was a puppy!!! She is the one on the top of the pic. I can't believe how quickly she has grown. She will be two in April. Good luck and you will just know. I think alot is how you raise them...just like children.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, it is true that the puppy may choose you. In addition, it is the job of the breeder to evaluate the puppies' temperament, etc. and I'm convinced that s/he will be able to point you to the right puppy. That's what good breeders do, don't worry.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok so I am a bad hava mommy...that one is not Jillee..oops sorry. Just don't tell her I did that. Let me look again. One of those might be her sister Gracie that belongs to Jennifer on here.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the responses! I'm hoping for that elusive love connection, to be honest. I don't know if that's the best way to choose a dog, but that's kind of how I operate. Emotional, not particularly rational, but that doesn't always serve me well. 

I don't think any of these puppies has a problem or questionable temperament, I think they are all very playful and sweet, it's more trying to determine how they will differ from each other as adult dogs in terms of personality tendencies. I'm wondering if pretty much any well bred Hav would be a great companion and learn to adapt to our environment, as Geri pointed out. I am not really getting a definitive yes or no from the breeder on which dog might be better for me, though she thinks I would do fine with the one that is probably going to be available for me. The fact that I may not have a choice between several dogs from this litter could be factoring in here, too, and if I feel unsure on meeting them, the only thing I can do is wait for the next litter, or move on. Which would be a bummer. Not to mention my husband would not be happy I dragged him on an all day road trip - lol!

I chose my yorkie on kind of a whim, I didn't look at any other dogs, and while I loved her to pieces her whole life, in retrospect I didn't know what I was getting into, and she probably was not the best fit for me, technically. That was possibly because of the breed, which I didn't research before getting her. I still don't have any regrets, but I'm hoping to get a better match this time to make it a little easier on myself. I'm really glad I stumbled across the happy Havanese. I do think this breed is perfect for us.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I took each puppy into a room, away from the crowd and spent a bit of time with them. I think that will help a lot.

Good luck!!! What fun this will be for you.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Jean - that is an excellent idea, thank you. I saw a few litters over the summer, so at least I have those pups as a comparison. I never thought about separating the puppies before, getting one alone to see how it interacts with me without the distractions of the other dogs. I'll definitely do that this time. 

I just fall over dying from the cuteness every time I see your signature picture of Riley. BTW, my husband visits a friend in Kirkland every year to go hiking out there in the Cascades and stuff. I've never been, but he says it's beautiful!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have to say that your breeder should be able to tell you what kind of personality each puppy has and which one will fit your lifestyle best. You shouldn't have to worry about that with a good breeder. Now if s/he tells you that there are TWO puppies that are exactly the same in personality and that they both fit your lifestyle then you can choose based on looks and/or how you like them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We didn't have the luxury of seeing the puppies because the breeder is in Florida and we're in RI but we talked with our breeder alot and told him what we were looking for. He asked us alot of questions like what we do for fun etc and he got a good feel of us. He had two male pups that were the colors that we were hoping for and he told us that they were very different although they were brothers. He sent us pictures of both of them and you could see that one looked alot more wild than the other!! With the breeders suggestion and our opinion we went with the more calm pup and I must say he's perfect. The breeder knew their personalities and got to know us and it was a perfect match. We've had Cooper for almost two months but it feels like he's been with us forever!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dianne here is a bit of a read called Before you get your Puppy. It is the best article on the topic that I have found. http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I have to agree with Carolina. The breeder would know the personalities of her puppies and should be able to match the puppy to your lifestyle and experctations. An experienced breeder would be able to do that and I would trust her/ his judgement. 

Good luck and look forward to hearing about your furball. I am sure you can't wait to visit your breeder.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

The most important choice is the choice you make when you pick your breeder. A good breeder has a high likelihood of having healthy dogs with good temperaments and will guide you to a puppy that will be a good match for you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I was told I had to impress the puppy's mommy and she would approve me!
he he he. She watched me like a hawk as I had her baby in my hands.
Honestly, Henry was the last one available, I felt so lucky that I didn't have to pick, I am not sure i would have been able to do it.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*temperament is so key!*

Well Riki came with us to choose puppies, and he played with all of them. One was too wild and would have been too much like him, one was so shy that I knew she wasn't the one either. She would have been good in an older persons home without kids and would have been a great lap dog.

I wanted the puppy that loved us but wasn't wild. Alana really wanted a girl, so we got our Daisy...she was shyer than I would have liked but she has turned out to be a good compliment to Riki.

The breeder told me normally she wouldn't have suggested Daisy for us but because I was an experienced owner that Riki and I could bring her out a bit...and we have. She stays with me everywhere, while Riki goes off and visits everyone.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Gelbergirl, that's good to hear because I think the pup we're mainly going to see will also be the last female left, and I'm glad it worked out well in your case. I still think want a female, but if her male is available, I am not ruling that out, either, based on all the good things I've heard about the male havs. A local store owner and friend has a maltese/yorkie mix, male, and he is just about the sweetest dog I've ever met. I have been worried about dominance behavior and marking in the house, but clearly from what everyone is saying, that's a misconception, and that actually some females are like that. My yorkie was a non stop little firecracker when she was a puppy, but she changed as she got older, and by the time she started to mellow, she actually became a rather timid, fearful dog, developed all kinds of new phobias, which had I known better, I would have tried to work with her on. So her puppy personality was a lot different than the adult dog she ended up being, at least by the time she was a bit older.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

From reading about havanese(I only have experience with 1 male) but they say females are more dominate in the hav breed,and hump and mark as well. I would not let the sex of a puppy be a factor. My boys(both hav and sheltie) still squat to pee,do not hump and are not dominate and also have never marked...

Not all males have this behavior--though my boys are neutered,and were neutered at 6 months of age.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*they come in all flavors...*

I think it has a lot to do with their breeding, and if the dam bonded with them and taught them appropriate puppy behavior. This is why it is good for them to stay with their moms for a while. Many breeders socialize them with other dogs, kids, other people...and I think this helps because it is hard to get them out before they are four months and finished with shots.

I have a very loving and energetic boy and a calm, sweet lap girl. We have friends who have dominant female or male...but usually this is in a multiple household of dogs.

Even mine changed a bit when we take care of a third havanese...it just changes the balance and one dog feels the need to be the boss of the others, not of their people.

Riki met the puppies when he was one, he was very playful and gentle with all of them. And he is quite the energizer bunny. Again, temperament plays a big piece in the puzzle.

When our breeder asked us if we had a color preference or male or female, I said healthy, happy, and loving. And we have that in both...just different shades.

Riki tends to be alpha over Daisy when we go outside, or walk as he protects her. She is alpha in the house, and he lets her "beat him up." He knows that if he doesn't, she won't play with him because he is almost double her size! He is normal size for a havanese, she is the runt of her litter.

Trust your instinct and your breeders.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Petaluna I can hardly wait to hear how your visit went. Please let us know asap! I hope you remembered to take pictures if possible.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

oh my gosh, that video is so sweet! I have the same desire- happy, healthy, loving, regardless of color. I hope this breeder has a good match for us. I think she feels I could be happy with any of the 3 puppies, and if I want one from this litter, I may only have 2 to choose from, or possibly one. My hunch is I'll be choosing between a male and the more active of the 2 females. It's kind of a long drive, I think I will call and just double check that she thinks at least one of the available pups fits what I'm looking for. I would be real surprised if she told me no, from what I gather they are all friendly and well socialized, it's just that energy levels and curiosity are a little different between them. I keep telling myself maybe I should hold out for a "calm" puppy, but I met a few like that over the summer and wasn't as attracted to them, though those puppies seemed downright aloof. I will probably come home with an energizer bunny who's into everything....! God help me....


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Hi Hedy, I'm going tomorrow, actually (Sunday). I will def. post when I get back. I'm assuming pics will be allowed. I have to stop watching Victoria Stillwell's dog training show on Animal planet, it's scaring me - lol! I really should not be watching badly behaved jack russell terriers! I've already checked into a puppy class that would be starting a week or two after bringing a puppy home, if I get one from this litter. It's possible I don't need to pay $160 to get her/him started on training, but I think I could use the support, and the socialization with the other dogs will be a plus. The class is 6 weeks on saturdays and works with positive/clicker training. I'm all for positive, but what's the clicker for again?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

At some point you have to take a leap of faith. Stop reading and searching out all the stuff that's scaring you. You could do that about any step you're contemplating in your life. Two people looking at the same information will perceive it differently. You know, the glass is half empty or half full.

So see the puppy(ies) with an open mind and have fun in the process. And please don't take it for any classes or to be with any other animals till it's had all its shots. Make sure your camera is charged. We're all waiting to ooh and aah right along with you.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lots of good advice here already. I would rely both on the breeder's input re a puppy's personality, and your own visceral connection to the puppy. As regards temperament, it's my understanding that a dog's is largely imprinted genetically from birth, and it's a very good idea to inquire about/ assess the personality of the parents as well.  Biscuit has a wonderfully loving, calm, people-oriented father, and he inherited those traits. In Biscuit's case, his personality has been absolutely consistent from the day we got him at 12 wks to now at just 2 yrs. I should add that having a calm personality doesn't mean he isn't playful~~he's an absolute clown , but just isn't hyper.

I would also note the pitch of the dogs' bark and how "barky" they seem. My dog sitter sits for another darling male Havanese, but he is very hyper, jumps up a lot, and has an irritating high pitched bark. My dog has a deep resonant bark (not sure we've ever discussed this on Forum, the quality of barks, LOL) that we love, and doesn't bark a lot.

But overall, after doing all this homework and over-thinking it, just go fall in love with a puppy!! ;-)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Linda, thanks for posting that video. Anybody wanting to know if it's OK to get two should watch it. Riki is a sweetheart the way he was playing with Daisy.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

thanks for the advice everyone. I talked to the breeder this morning and I feel reassured. She's really great, and I know will be supportive when I have questions with training, etc. She says she thinks any of the puppies would be a good match for me, and that they are like sponges, a lot depends on the attention, training and socialization they get from me starting the day they come home. She says all three have nice, even temperaments, though the black female (who I think is the one we will be choosing) is the first to explore and probably the most curious and outgoing, from the sounds of it. I am hoping my gut feeling and instincts that way will kick in, and when I meet the right one, I'll know.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

VERY excited to hear who chooses you! :wink:

Pictures pictures pictures!!! Woohoo!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:cheer2:

Whoo hoo....doing the new puppy dance ...


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been gone most of the day and first thing I did after I finally got some time to myself, was to log on and see if you'd gotten your puppy.... only to find I have to wait till Sunday! LOL!!  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! Have fun.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Can hardly wait to hear if you've found your new puppy!

Sheri


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Can't wait to hear and see !!!!!! Have fun!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:bump:


Well????? :ear: How did it go?????


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I hope Petaluna updates her puppy quest. I believe it still continues.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe she has the puppy and is so busy already????


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

. . . or not.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, you got all of us wondering  Just so you know, we're all very nosy and need details. Whether you found the right puppy or decided not to have one at all, we don't care. We just want what's best for you and will support your decision! :hug:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

*sigh* Ok.... I felt pretty foolish about this and wasn't sure whether to post or disappear quietly - for now, especially considering I almost got a dog a couple months ago, yapped about it all over the place here, and then bailed. 

It sorta happened again, though I think I'm actually getting closer. Some of you saw my meltdown about what to feed a couple days ago, and that was part of it. I was absolutely sure I was ready for this dog, and then had a conversation with someone in a fancy pet boutique who had a totally opposite opinion of what I thought was healthy, and for some reason that set me off. I apparently have this burning need to have all my ducks in a row and a perfect, impenetrable plan for how to raise this puppy in perfect health. Which makes no sense, I know, you can't be perfect, but I'm still stuck there. I have a lot of guilt about my last dog and things I did wrong with her that I haven't let go of, I think. 

Anyway, we were still going to go down to see the puppies, I thought maybe meeting them in person would make things clearer, but the breeder called me in the morning to tell me the one I thought was for us was sold to another customer, which was a little disappointing. I also misunderstood how many were available of the litter of 3, and we would have been going to see just one. She sensed my hesitation and called me back about an hour later and suggested maybe I should wait. I know she had other inquiries on the dog, so I just left it at that, she wasn't telling me NOT to come, but it was pretty much all the discouragement I needed. I'd hardly slept the night before, it was kind of a long drive, and I figured maybe I needed to do more homework before proceeding. I wasn't excited about the idea of winter potty training, anyway. My original plan was not to re-visit the puppy idea until at least next Spring, which I broke mainly because the breeder's friend (another breeder who I talked to earlier in the year) contacted me about the new litter, one thing led to another, and I got sucked in with the cuteness. Either I'm still not ready, or I'm just in the habit of resisting change.

I'm reading Lama Surya Das' book Awakening the Buddha Within, my first serious foray into Buddhist teachings, and he's talking about the three poisons, or afflictive states of mind - ignorance of the truth, attachment and aversion. He adds that we all have a tendency to resist change, particularly in the areas where we most need transformation. 
Yep. Maybe by the time I'm done with this book I'll be less resistant. With less attachment to the notion that I have to do everything right, or can't handle the responsibility. For whatever reason, this dog thing represents something more than just a canine addition to the family. I'll get there. 

In the meantime, thanks for sharing so much information and advice, I appreciate everyone taking the time, and I've made many notes.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, I happen to think you are being smart. Like planning a family, getting a dog is a huge responsibility and a life changing event. You need to be 100% sure about your decision. You will know when the time is right, don't second guess yourself, you are doing it the RIGHT way.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You just do what's right for YOU! I can understand that.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Don't feel foolish! I think you are smart. If it doesn't feel 100% right and it starts to be more questions than answers, it probably isn't the right time, the right dog, or something just isn't right, etc. And even if you decided a hav wasn't for you- be sure to come back! You may want to see if there is a playdate in your area to attend and interact with other havs too.

On the other hand, I also want to say you can't ever be 100% perfect yourself. I planned Dash coming home and thought things were going to be perfect. I had been waiting a puppy for a few years. I flew up and met him and loved him and knew his personality was right for my pack. In fact, I drove to get him rather than fly so we could take our time, be less stressed, etc. I got home, had the introductions planned out on the road below our propety where the dogs would be on neutral territory. The dogs all got along things were perfect and then I realized something was wrong with Dora. Long story short, my perfect introduction quickly ended with throwing my newly arrived puppy into my house after 20 mins and taking Dora to the ER and her having to have surgery on her ear because of a fox tail! Here Dash got thrown in with my dominant dog in a new house and I didn't even have the xpen set up yet! Well he hasn't looked back and wrestles with that dominant dog everyday so maybe it was even better things didn't work out perfectly!

Be sure to ask everything you want but know you gotta be flexible and that is the best thing about dogs, they live in the moment!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting your decision. Don't worry about it. . .I think one thing is clear--when you decide that you are ready for a dog, you will probably be the best prepared lady ever in the history of dogdom! Ha! You want to enjoy that time. Remember, though, that nothing will be perfect.

Sheri


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

(((Diane))) you know I support your decision 100% for all the reasons others have stated and for the ones you have. 

You'll know when you are ready and that will be the right time for you. You know I also mentioned in our private PMs, that you might have to loosen up on the 100% perfection requirement you have. You know that is not possible but your desire to do things right is what will guide you.

Hang around. When Domino died I actually started coming here more then when he was alive. I really enjoyed reading all those adorable Hav stories that are so unique to this breed. I also loved seeing the pics of everyones sweet dogs. It made me feel closer to Domino and also closer to this special community of special people.

Never be ashamed or embarrassed of making a decision that makes sense to you.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

If you've read my history of indecision on this site...you'd know that I certainly can't judge! Take your time! You'll know when it's right.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diane, thank you for the update! I'm glad to read you're making the right choices for your current situation. Stick around!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I actually had several false starts before getting Biscuit : even applied and was accepted to adopt a dog, then backed out, and later reserved another purebred from a breeder, and backed out. For us, the third time was the charm. I don't think this is so unusual~~~you are trying on the idea and finding the right fit for you. After all, this is a huge lifetime committment, and you want to find the dog that's right for you and vice versa. 
When it is right, it will all just HAPPEN. No worries at all re the way this played out. . . ;-)


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the update!! Things happen for a reason and if it wasn't the right time, yet, it's not the end of the world!!

I must say, though, that I feel a lot of anxiety when I read your posts. Maybe you need to resolve the root of that underlying tension before you are open for a puppy to come into your life, because something is obviously holding you back every time you are just about ready to "jump" and you probably should listen to that inner voice.

In a previous post you mentioned that you were really trying not to repeat the mistakes that you made when picking your Yorkie. I think you are doing all the homework and then some when it comes to picking the right dog this time around, 

BUT - before actually getting a dog, you will have to come to grips with the fact, that no matter how hard you try, and even if you get the most perfect puppy ever, there WILL be many moments of frustration and doubt etc., so one thing you're going to have to be ok with is that you simply will not ever be able to completely plan and control the entire experience, but still be ok with that. 

Marley, who really was a super mellow, loving and fun puppy, went through these crazy aggressive play-biting spells, and even knowing that that may be a side-effect of getting him early (at 8 weeks) because he'd get that discipline from his Mom at that age, still got me freaked out and frustrated at those moments. And the never ending potty-training despite doing everything 100% correctly. And the freak-outs in the crate...and, and, and

I think dogs pick up a lot on our feelings etc., too, so if you are looking for a super mellow, playful, loving dog, maybe you can find that mellow, playful, loving side in yourself and relax a little on the perfectionism. Just have faith that it will all be good and keep an open mind . 

I hope this didn't sound too soap-boxish...

Alexa


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*good words of advice Alexa...*

I remember the day my mother in law left and I was alone with my new baby daughter for the first time, I went to my husbands office and cried. What do I do now? The commitment was huge.

Having a puppy is almost the same thing, I realized that for six months I needed to seriously stay with the puppy to house train him, leash train him, teach simple commands, and watch him like a hawk so he didn't get into any trouble. As much as I loved him, I realized that it was a huge responsibility (one that doesn't belong to kids no matter how much they promise!).

Then there is the travel aspect...we used to go off for days at a time without a thought. Our cats were easily taken care of by a neighbor who checked the litter box and fed them. Again, having a puppy or a dog is a different matter. A dog is much more like a forever toddler with good manners if trained well, especially a companion breed whose only main job in life is to be a companion and that means being with me.

After a year I got another dog so he would always have a friend with all that I read about dogs being pack animals. We try to take them where we go as often as we can and include them in our activities. It makes us stick much closer to home though!

The way I figure it, I do have three kids...Alana age 11, Riki age 5 (just had his birthday on the 2nd), and Daisy who is 4. I am blessed for every moment of my commitment, but that it is...a commitment.

Having a cat was simpler, but not as much fun...even though I do love my 18 year old buddy Dante dearly. He sleeps, uses the litter box (always) and requires nothing other than being pet, brushed occassionally and fed. The dogs require regular walks (which is good for me), constant grooming from cleaning out the ears to getting the hair out between the pads and everything in between. They are with me every second while I am at home...and I love this.

One thing to consider if you are nervous about a puppy, is an older dog has already gone through those tough puppy months...good thing they are so darned cute. Rescue has some lovely older dogs...

Know your heart and follow it. It is telling you something for which you need to listen.

Having a havanese is like having a lovable toddler for life, always running, happy, and wanting to be with you. They never say Oh mom, you are embarrassing me!


----------



## Debanmil (Aug 12, 2017)

Exactly where I am at, and you said it better then I lol. I am 63 and alone not looking for a show dog or a terror, just a companion. So, looking forward! I have had dogs/puppies all my life but they were mostly given to me now I get to pick mine lol 😬 And I want to get it as right as I can!


----------

